# X Pen Height



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I am trying to figure out what size X-Pen to buy for Vivienne when she comes home (10 days!). I don't know what height I will need...she is 8 months old and is 4.5#. What sizes does everyone here use?  Is 24" too short???

Thanks!

April


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa, I guess I missed something. The last post I recall is you were waiting a couple years! ?!?!

Malts are amazing climbers and jumpers. 24" doesn't seem tall enough to me. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=32456
Here's a video of one caught in action! 

And another one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rvClvWw_0s


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have a 24" but mine are not jumpers..and they like their pen. their weights are 5-7lbs


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 16 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671888


> i have a 24" but mine are not jumpers..and they like their pen. their weights are 5-7lbs[/B]


I bought a 36X36 24"inch high ex pen. Lexie lasted in it until she was 6 months. She climbs it like a monkey. Krystal (7 months) lasted 2 weeks. I use crates during the day (of course it has a little pad and when it is cold, they have a little blanket for snuggling). My hubby and I work different hours. Personally, I would have to have a taller ex pen and not have the little divisions in the sides that can be used like little steps.... Just me personally. As in Dr Jaimie's post her malts do fine, mine didn't.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ask the breeder if she's a jumper. if she is, I would opt for a covered puppy pen instead of an xpen. Otherwise 24 is usually fine.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Our x-pens are only 18" high and we've had no jumping or climbing by our two girls. However! I know that some of our fosters could (and did!) leap 3 1/2 feet straight up to sit on our barstools. :shocked: We never tried to contain those fosters in our x-pens; we knew better.

I bought both of our pens from Seabreeze Petite Pens. She sells covers for their pens. If you tell her you support NMR, she generously donates, too.

Becky


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i have a 24" too... he jumped out at first, but once i rearranged the crate inside, it was fine (he was using it to jump onto, then climb over). we still use it today and he's used to it now


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ours is 24" and none mine are climbers or jumpers so it works fine for us.


----------



## jacknjill526 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a 24" as well, and neither Bella nor Benzi can jump out. When we first brought Bella home, she did everything she could to get out- she tried chewing on the metal bars (!!) and jumping! She wasn't very good at the jumping though... it was really cute to watch her doing mini hops on her hind legs lol. we just supervised her at first, and told her "NO JUMPING" when she tried to jump out. She's easily distracted though. Ex-pen covers are also available, so maybe if she is a jumper, you can get one of those. HTH


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie is totally not a jumper (he did learn finally to jump on the couch with a running start). and I have a 24" x pen.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the x -pen that we bought for Moxie x 3. It's called the Iris pen. I paid $150.00 per, like an idiot. But I found the same exact one on amazon for 59.99 after we already paid for 2!.

Moxie is 6 pounds, jumps and has never even came close to jumping out. It's a great x- pen. As I said I have 3 of them, it's the one I bought from my breeder. 

What I love about it also is that his crate fit's exactly into the door way when we leave him for a few hours and it's like a 1-bedroom condo. We put the Pish pads down it covers the whole pen bottom and this way he can sleep in his crate and play and pee have enough room to move around.

I've referred about a dozen people to this crate. All have maltese of different sizes and they all love it.

PM me if you have questions. It also fold up and is easily taken down. 

http://www.amazon.com/Iris-CI-604-Commerci...7249&sr=8-2

good luck


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Nov 17 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672196


> i have a 24" too... he jumped out at first, but once i rearranged the crate inside, it was fine (he was using it to jump onto, then climb over). we still use it today and he's used to it now [/B]


Oh, Paddy is a smart little Malty! 

I'm getting this exercise pen for Parker. I saw one in person not too long ago, and I absolutely love it! The mesh is durable against dogs who like to claw or paw at the mesh. There's a removable nylon top and bottom. There's even a hole and holder for the water bottle. But best of all, it's lightweight and portable. Love it! It comes in two sizes. Parker test drove the smaller one, and there's no way he can jump out of it. It also didn't tip over during his attempts to climb out of it.

http://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/index.php?p...p-flypage-23728


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Nov 17 2008, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672288


> This is the x -pen that we bought for Moxie x 3. It's called the Iris pen. I paid $150.00 per, like an idiot. But I found the same exact one on amazon for 59.99 after we already paid for 2!.
> 
> Moxie is 6 pounds, jumps and has never even came close to jumping out. It's a great x- pen. As I said I have 3 of them, it's the one I bought from my breeder.
> 
> ...


Moxie's Mom, you are soooo right. The Iris x pen, is wonderful!!!!! We got it from Amazon.com as well for baby Mia:

Think we got the larger size... :blush: She looks a little lost in her little "condo", but the Xpen is truly a godsend.

Here are some pics:


----------

